# Underwater tuna footage plus wahoo and yf action



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I shot this video over a few trips last week. It includes some underwater footage of tuna feeding by my boat

http://youtu.be/gG8vhdXvaqQ


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang! That almost made me sea sick! Pretty work on the fish though!


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I know I forgot my camera pole so I had to lean over side to get the footage lol


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

That last Wahoo was a beast! Great video, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Great video, but that ripple thing you edited in there made me dizzy during the tuna frenzy.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah that was a mistake too lol we gad changed that to a different transition type but forgot to save it when we went to finalize the video


----------

